# Broken Toe



## AlxBlack17 (Dec 3, 2007)

My new rat, who is unnamed so far, just caught her toe caught and it broke...it is at a complete right angle about half way down. I'm thinking that I should just cut the toe off with nail clippers or something. If I do that., des anyone know what the best way to hold her still would be? She's still pretty skittish. Any one else have any other suggestions?


----------



## Darksong17 (Feb 11, 2007)

....What? Please do not cut her toe off yourself. Take her to the vet and the vet will decide if it needs to be amputated or if it can heal.


----------



## Macabri (Oct 8, 2007)

Do NOT by any means do it yourself. Like Darksong said, take her to a vet.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

An amputation may not even be needed! Don't do it yourself!

Take her to the vet.

If it heals - it'll be almost impossible to set so will probably remain at an angle - which is fine, it won't hinder her in any way.

Action should only been taken if the break compromises the blood flow to the rest of the finger, or if it's a compound fracture (aka you can see bone coming through the skin). Otherwise, nature will heal it itself.

If it's causing her pain - you may want to also ask for pain medication for her.


----------



## pooky (Dec 10, 2007)

DONT DO IT!!!!! for the rats sake. you will hurt it more than it needs to be. if there is purple at the end of her toe than that is blood rushing to the weakest point. and if it is then it is broken but if it isn't than it is probably spraned or she is just holding it a funny way.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

pooky said:


> DONT DO IT!!!!! for the rats sake. you will hurt it more than it needs to be. if there is purple at the end of her toe than that is blood rushing to the weakest point. and if it is then it is broken but if it isn't than it is probably spraned or she is just holding it a funny way.


Colour change to the toe could indicate a number of things - from bruising to blood building within the skin. You should check for swelling of the tip, significant colour change (purple/black), and feel it - is it cold? These would indicate a problem with the circulation and an amputation would be necessary - carried out by a vet of course. Not a pair of nail clippers 

If the toe is at a 90' angle to the rest of the toe - it's not going to be sprained. It's either broken or dislocated at the joint.

I am assuming here that the angle is going left or right, or upwards


----------



## rattikins (Jun 12, 2007)

Is this an actual question, or a troll? I can't believe anyone would even think of doing such a thing....


----------



## Macabri (Oct 8, 2007)

rattikins said:


> Is this an actual question, or a troll? I can't believe anyone would even think of doing such a thing....


I'd like to think that was the case, but I wouldn't be willing to bet on it. Not everyone has the same sense about things unfortunately.


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

ration - just to mention that feeling for a cold foot to indicate the need for amputation is probably not a good way to go about doing that - i'm pretty sure that rat feet are always a little cold.

on that note, i hope that this a post by a troll as well, because honestly, wtf could you be thinking? "oh, i think i broke my foot, should i just saw it off at home?" what would you do in your own case? onlyono recommends a vet visit, lol.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

OnlyOno said:


> ration - just to mention that feeling for a cold foot to indicate the need for amputation is probably not a good way to go about doing that - i'm pretty sure that rat feet are always a little cold.


Sorry, should have been a bit more specific. I meant if the TOE is colder in comparison to the other toes. Like finger breaks, compromised circulation = cold finger.

Although, it'll be hard to tell, try getting any of mine to sit still for a toe check lol You're right though, rat footsies can be quite cold usually (or so I've found - but my house is an ice bucket)


----------



## the pet pro (8 mo ago)

AlxBlack17 said:


> My new rat, who is unnamed so far, just caught her toe caught and it broke...it is at a complete right angle about half way down. I'm thinking that I should just cut the toe off with nail clippers or something. If I do that., des anyone know what the best way to hold her still would be? She's still pretty skittish. Any one else have any other suggestions?


cut it off by ur self


----------

